# Importing 2 dogs into Dubai from Spain



## DiscoveryGardens (Nov 11, 2010)

A friend of mine is importing two dogs to Dubai from Spain.

They both have their EU pet passports with full certification.

Someone has said that they now need to have something called an "antibodies test" for rabies and apparently this is from the ministry of health in Dubai?

Does anyone know if this really is necessary? they are fully up to date and were about to leave next tuesday! 

whats worse this test could take 2 months for the results and upto 6 months after that for import!

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DiscoveryGardens said:


> A friend of mine is importing two dogs to Dubai from Spain.
> 
> They both have their EU pet passports with full certification.
> 
> ...


I thought that test was for the UK only and not europe???? It simply means that they have to have a rabies jab, followed 6 weeks later by a blood test to confirm that the jab was successful. From that date you have to wait 6 months before they can travel. Have a look at this, it may help????? I dont know if it applies to Dubai - EU???

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme


Jo xxx


----------



## DiscoveryGardens (Nov 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> I thought that test was for the UK only and not europe???? It simply means that they have to have a rabies jab, followed 6 weeks later by a blood test to confirm that the jab was successful. From that date you have to wait 6 months before they can travel. Have a look at this, it may help????? I dont know if it applies to Dubai - EU???
> 
> Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme
> 
> ...


Hey Jo, 

Thanks alot will def take a look_ I think they have just come up with this (the dogs have had all their shots etc!!!) but some random has requested this antibodies test...

Is anyone a vet on here who would know or who can assist with the importation?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search for importing. Someone used a lady who had worked at a vet and was knowledgable about importing. Maybe give her a call for some assistance or you could always give one of the kennels a call who do the importing. Not cheap, but they do everything and know the ins and outs.


----------

